# RBI Planer



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone here have experience with RBI planers / molders? I'm going look at one tomorrow morn, it's a 12" from the 70's according to the guy who owns it. Hadn't managed to get a model number from him though...

Q is anything I should pay particular attention to? Planning to use it as a molder... Guys says he has dozen or so knife sets for it...

Thx guys ~tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> Anyone here have experience with RBI planers / molders? I'm going look at one tomorrow morn, it's a 12" from the 70's according to the guy who owns it. Hadn't managed to get a model number from him though...
> 
> Q is anything I should pay particular attention to? Planning to use it as a molder... Guys says he has dozen or so knife sets for it...
> 
> Thx guys ~tom


Parts for it may be hard to get. It's possible that many are interchangeable with Woodmaster, and Bellsaw. What's he askin'? Check out this thread.












 







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a 3-in-1 machine like Woodmaster. I looked at a used one also before I bought my Woodmaster. It depends on what he's asking for it. You should call RBI (I think they're still in business?) and tell them what you're going to look at, what should you look for, and ask if all the parts are still available. Also ask them which parts wear out the most and what do they cost. I passed on the RBI because I got a better deal on a 25" Woodmaster. 

If you're going to use strictly as a moulder you can pick up actuall molders cheap these days. Behemoth moulders. Of course big moulders usually mean more xpesnive knives not because the knives are bigger as they aren't, but because either you have to get them custom ground. This is one advantage of a machine like the RBI if you plan to use whatever profiles they already offer. 







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like I was reading you mind Mike (you are my elder so I can't claim you were reading mine). :icon_cool:







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Parts for it may be hard to get. It's possible that many are interchangeable with Woodmaster, and Bellsaw. What's he askin'? Check out this thread.
> .


I'm not sure what he's asking yet, I originally contacted him about a 15" craftsman molder then found out he had the RBI as well...

From what I'm seeing they're still in biz and I emailed him asking for the mod # so I can call the co about it.

Thx for that link, I had actually found that already... I try to put 'some' energy forward before o ask you guys for your time ...

I update y'all when I find out what mod it is...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> It's a 3-in-1 machine like Woodmaster. I looked at a used one also before I bought my Woodmaster. It depends on what he's asking for it. You should call RBI (I think they're still in business?) and tell them what you're going to look at, what should you look for, and ask if all the parts are still available. Also ask them which parts wear out the most and what do they cost. I passed on the RBI because I got a better deal on a 25" Woodmaster.
> 
> If you're going to use strictly as a moulder you can pick up actuall molders cheap these days. Behemoth moulders. Of course big moulders usually mean more xpesnive knives not because the knives are bigger as they aren't, but because either you have to get them custom ground. This is one advantage of a machine like the RBI if you plan to use whatever profiles they already offer.
> 
> .


Thx, is it not the qaulity of the woodmaster then? I thought it was the other way around???


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

He's asking 475... Still waiting on mod #


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's an RBI 612


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> It's an RBI 612


It might be worthwhile for that price. If Woodmaster stuff will fit, and takes the same types of cutters, you can do multiple mouldings. Woodmaster has a good assortment of knives that are fairly priced. You can also get custom knives and counterbalancers made to fit.

One theory is it may be worth it if you have a use for it. If it will just hold down your floor...that's somethin' else.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> It might be worthwhile for that price. If Woodmaster stuff will fit, and takes the same types of cutters, you can do multiple mouldings. Woodmaster has a good assortment of knives that are fairly priced. You can also get custom knives and counterbalancers made to fit.
> 
> One theory is it may be worth it if you have a use for it. If it will just hold down your floor...that's somethin' else.
> .


Lol, I'll deff use it!... I'm finding a lot of parts for woodmaster and belwhatevers 812's but it looks like they aren't compatible to the 612... Hmmmmmm


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Decided not to pop on it... The rollers are shot and replacements are 180 shiped ... 

No telling How much more $ I'd have to put in it...

Thx for y'all help!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

firemedic said:


> Thx, is it not the qaulity of the woodmaster then? I thought it was the other way around???


I didn't mean that, just that a better deal on a Woodmaster had come along. I wanted a wider planer than what the RBI that I was looking at, was. But since you bring that up, yes I do believe Woodmaster has the edge on quality and accessories and support. That's not to say RBI isn't good stuff because I believe it is. 






.


----------

